# advice for amp for anthony gallo reference 3



## meliosk (Mar 8, 2010)

hi I have a pair of anthony gallo reference 3 speakers and I have a yamaha dsp492 amp that I dont know if is a good amp to drive these speakers .If anybody knows of better amp on a budget I would like to hear


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Yamaha makes excellent AVR's and if you are happy with the sound and are not getting shutdowns or issues of the sort, I do not see a major reason to upgrade unless you are going 3D sooner than later and want HDMI Switching.

Accessories4less has some fantastic deals on Onkyo and Marantz and Dakmart has great deals on Denon if looking to maximize your funds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Those Reference 3s have a reputation for being a little power hungry, so 200 watts per channel would not be bad. Also, those speakers have two coils on each woofer, inviting you to attach a second amp to them as it it were a subwoofer. They would sell a 200 watt amp for that purpose. So, it would be good to have a 200 watt channel with only bass information (after a crossover) driving the bass coil, and then the full range signal going to the speaker, driven by 200 watts if you can. Less wattage would be OK, but they say those speakers want an amp that can deliver a fair amount of current.


----------

